# Good Old Amano shrimps :)



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Got 5 of these today for the 20g planted tank, took some pics:


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow nice pics. I may have to go to the LFS and get some of these guys.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice pics... _what settings did you use?_


----------

